# [PT-DOC] - Gentoo Weekly Newsletter

## morphine

Viva!

Mais uma vez, anuncio a Gentoo Weekly Newsletter em Portuga de Portugal, que se pode encontrar aqui

Como de costume, agradeço que indiquem falhas e/ou coisas que possam ficar melhor.

PS - Moderadores: dado que este fórum tem tão pouco movimento, não é demasiado chato eu anunciar todos as semanas isto?

----------

## morphine

Na boa... agora é preciso é "pessoal" para se voluntariar a combinar :p

Quem se oferece?

----------

## humpback

Eu estou disponivel.....

Podes mandar parte do xml por MP aqui para eu tratar da tradução....

Podes usar o icq para falar comigo : 4565920

É mais comum ter o icq ligado do que o irc.

----------

## RoadRunner

Eu tb estou mais livre agora. Se precisares de ajuda diz qualquer coisa.

----------

## meetra

same here  :Very Happy: 

----------

## morphine

GWN de 20 Janeiro...

Pá... desculpem lá esta coisa.... a semana passada estive completamente sobrecarregado de trabalho, e com problemas até ao pescoço... peço desculpa a todos os Genttoers portugas, e em especial ao humpback e ao RoadRunner, que traduziram imediata e correctamente as partes da GWN que lhes enviei.

Apesar de não ser muito útil agora, a versão pt_PT da GWN de 20 de Janeiro está online aqui.

Quanto à desta semana, tratarei de a traduzir hoje para ver se está online amanhã de manhã...

Mais uma vez, as minhas desculpas a todos

----------

## RoadRunner

Não há problema. Já existe mais um voluntário, por isso nas alturas mais apertadas já tens 3 pessoas para ajudar. é só dizer =)

----------

## morphine

Após algum esforço de sincronização, a equipa "oficial" de tradução da GWN para pt_PT é a seguinte:

- humpback (Segurança Gentoo/GLSA Announcements)

- RoadRunner (Portage Watch/Bugzilla/Tips & Tricks)

- Eu mesmo, o grande, o magnânimo, o celeste, trato do resto

Quanto à GWN da semana de 27 de Janeiro, já devia estar há dias no site... mas já a enviei para lá. Não sei o que se passa. Parece que vou ter que amassar a caveira ao editor.

----------

## morphine

Depois de alguns problemazitos (nada a ver connnosco, tradutores), a GWN de 3 de Fevereiro de 2003 está aqui.

 Enjoy!

----------

## PT_LAmb

Ora viva,

É só impressão minha, ou a versão portuguesa está mesmo diferente da original?

Ainda bem que é a portuguesa que tem mais informação. Mas aberta a excepção vamos a ver se o contrário não acontece.

Se tiver para acontecer, contem com a minha ajuda. Posso traduzir, mas aconselho que revejam antes de integrarem na versão final  :Smile: 

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

PS: Estou a escrever isto no lynx, vamos a ver como fica o aspecto final...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## morphine

Desde hoje de manhã (e pedindo desculpa mais uma vez pelo atraso...) a GWN desta semana (10 Fev) está disponível aqui

----------

## MetalGod

Por acaso deu-me vontade de cooperar  :Very Happy:   posso ajudar a traduzir esses docs ou outros relacionados ??  :Smile: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Claro que podes. Aliás, as traduções pararam. Tentei reacordar o pessoal mas pelos vistos não há mais interessados, daí que a tradção da GWN parou. Caso haja interessados para voltar ao trabalho, estou à disposição. Relembro que se tem que assumir o projecto com responsabilidade e seriedade, não pode ser como era anteriormente. Quem quiser trabalhar tem que ter disponibilidade semanal para o trabalho. Caso contrário dura umas semanas e morre de novo. Sugiro que dês um salto a http://rjlouro.org/mailman/listinfo/gentoo-pt-doc , principalmente ao arquivo para ficares a par dos acontecimentos que levaram ao fracasso das ultimas tentativas.

----------

## MetalGod

Obrigado RoadRunner   :Smile:  tou realmente interessado e acho k vale a pena ajudar

Tou disposto para ajudar na boa !   :Cool: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Excelente! é preciso é pessoal interessado. Pedia-te que subscrevesses a lista para que se possa retomar o trabalho.

Entretanto a todos os interessados, se tiverem tempo semanal para disponibilizar (normalmente é sempre no fim de semana) e queiram participar na tradução da GWN, façam-se ouvir!

----------

## humpback

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

>  http://rjlouro.org/mailman/listinfo/gentoo-pt-doc 

 

Que giro, eu ainda contribui para as traduções e nem sabia desta ML.....

----------

## RoadRunner

Deve-te ter passado ao lado pois foi colocada aqui, numa das threads sobre documentação em português:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=248196#248196

----------

## morphine

A GWN em Portuga está de volta!

A edição de 7 de Julho está http://www.gentoo.org/news/pt/gwn/20030707-newsletter.xml aqui.

NOTA: Se alguém reparar no erro do ficheiro de índice das traduções pt_PT, eu já sei que a data da última está errada, mas o link está certo ;)

----------

## MetalGod

e a de esta semana ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kuartzer

Eu gostava de ajudar mas para ja é impossivel por questões do tão escasso tempo...

Assim que tiver alguma disponibilidade eu vejo se inda precisam de ajuda!

----------

